# What are your thoughts on my acrylic?



## DLeeG

I never worked with acrylics before this painting. An art teacher knew that and had me bring a black and white photo. He gave me a timed period and the materials. I had to paint the photo in black and white acrylic. He accepted me into class.


----------



## DLeeG

The photo I used.

How do you thumbnail these photos?


----------



## PencilMeIn

That looks great! I'll do that with my drawings, too, use a black and white photo as it's easier to determine how dark or light to go. I never would have thought that was your first attempt at acrylic!


----------



## DLeeG

I wish I could find the pencil I drew for entry. This guy was tough and in the end he didn't teach me a lot that I didn't know. He only formalized it.


----------



## geagleiam

It seems to me very realistic.


----------



## geagleiam

*Would you criticize my drawing*

Would you tell me especially about your (especially) negative imressions of my drawing


----------



## Terminator9217

That is good, I too have a really hard time seeing, even with magnifying glasses on it's still hard for me to see. Last year I discovered that I can paint in oil, and this year I discovered that I can draw in charcoal, so I decided to have fun with my Art, So now I will try to post one or two of my charcoal sketches for you folks to critique.


----------



## karaann07

Oh man I love seeing original photographs and then comparing them to the artist's representations. I'm so glad you shared this with us.Ths is amazing to me. This is excellent. The bear, especially, just slays me. It is PERFECT. As well as those sweet litte chubby baby hands. So very well done!


----------



## DLeeG

karaann07 said:


> Oh man I love seeing original photographs and then comparing them to the artist's representations. I'm so glad you shared this with us.Ths is amazing to me. This is excellent. The bear, especially, just slays me. It is PERFECT. As well as those sweet litte chubby baby hands. So very well done!


Thank you. I did that when I was 18. The fact that there was a time limit kept me from doing better. I think that this was far from perfect. My mother raved about it too so I gave it to her.


----------



## karaann07

Ha ha! We moms are all the same, huh? It is funny how critical we are of our own work. So quick to see the flaws, and such trouble recognizing beauty where others see it. It really doesn't matter what your medium is- we all do it. Such is art!


----------



## artists

It's really good considering you had never worked with acrylics before and were on a time limit.


----------



## olivia688

great art creation!


----------



## DLeeG

Thank you all very much


----------



## jeremy johnson ink

looks good how many hours did it take for you


----------



## DLeeG

I did it within 3 3hr classes he was teaching other students in.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink

it looks good its a little ruff but for a first it looks pretty good


----------



## DLeeG

jeremy johnson ink said:


> it looks good its a little ruff but for a first it looks pretty good


Yes it is choppy. I didn't blend my strokes and the picture was not captured acurately. I have painted with accryllics a few other times. I have never felt really comfortable with them. Just let me have a number 2 pencil.


----------



## Buck

It's pretty good. The key to acrylic paintings is time. If you don't like something paint over it until it's perfect or until you are just sick of looking at it.


----------



## DLeeG

Time was a factor. If I recall right, I had 3 different 3 hour periods to finish this.


----------



## Buck

Really good for nine hours


----------



## DLeeG

It is small but that was the point to see how I handled the pressure. The pencil drawing he let me take home and work on because he knew my skill lied in that medium.


----------



## cassiopeia

I think thats great. Using grey scale can really help when it comes to learning how to shade. Good Job.


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks Cassie, but I can't claim that it was my idea to use black and white only. It was the perameters of the assignment. I have done three other paintings in accrylics. One of the star ship Enterprize another of a tigress and her cubs and the other of a horse looking around a barn. This was my first and by far my best. I just never gave the time to the medium.


----------



## christy

your acrylic painting of this child is very realistic, yet textured but fascinating!! i loved your portrait and was amazed how black and white can turn out great especially from a black/white photo. i, myself, am a portrait artist mainly but i also do other objects.


----------



## DLeeG

christy said:


> your acrylic painting of this child is very realistic, yet textured but fascinating!! i loved your portrait and was amazed how black and white can turn out great especially from a black/white photo. i, myself, am a portrait artist mainly but i also do other objects.


 I have checked your album and you are great with paint so this is high praise.


----------



## mudrea

This is toooo good.
how realistic !!!!
www.mudrea.com


----------



## DLeeG

mudrea said:


> This is toooo good.
> how realistic !!!!
> www.mudrea.com


 
Thank you.


----------



## chanda95

I have done a few acrylics in the past and have to admit it is one of my favorite mediums when I paint (which is very rare). I think you did a beautiful job.


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl

I'm not a expirenced artist(not even an artist really) but I think you did that very well for your first attempt at acrylic. Very Nice and Well Done!


----------

